# Fishing near Portsmouth..



## SouthernOhioElite (Jan 27, 2009)

Wheres the best place to fish on the river around Portsmouth down in that area?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

You have a big area behind the floodwall to fish right in town and you can get a few at Greenup dam about 20 miles to the east. Scioto river too.


----------



## perpetrator (Apr 2, 2006)

How far do ya rekon a fella could get up in the SCIOTO from the mouth there in Portsmouth, in a 17 foot tracker flat bottom with trim??


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't know about that but plenty far enough to catch fish!!


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

With the water down, right above the twin bridges is a sandbar that goes way out and you can't get through..only 1-3ft deep when river is down. Right now you can get about as far as you want, because the water is up about 6 ft.


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

I've hit greenup a couple of times. just go up 52 east I think. Take a lot of lures because you will lose a lot. Several guys on here told me that and I have experienced it too.


----------



## bronzebach (Dec 27, 2005)

i hear kentucky side can be good but don't know if need a separate license


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Listen to Jkeeney and Daveo-- Greenup Dam, and the scioto. If ya wanna see what wonders the dam holds, check out Daveo's pics.


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

bronzebach said:


> i hear kentucky side can be good but don't know if need a separate license


You do not need a seperate one as long as you have an ohio license you can fish the river in kentuky at the Mouth of the Scioto and greenup is about the best two places ive been close to portsmouth at the dam you can catch hybrids up to atleast 5lbs+ most people fish the upper part of the wall for the but the real fun is the lower part almost right infront of the staircase right below the wall cut up skips and drop em down wait a few mins and youre hooked up with a nice flathead theres a big snag right in there about 20' down though so watch it ive done this and also caught some hybrids and carp also last year i was there and someone hooked up with a small Gar didnt get it in though but got everyones attention i wld suggest the dam b4 i wld the scioto


----------



## Crayzie (Jun 26, 2006)

Anyone had any luck? Im getting ready to start the year of river fishing


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

ive been once asnd fish were going crazy just didnt have the right bait they should be bitting


----------

